# Hitting The Drink?



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Neptune takes a dive.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

great action shot stan, very unique. I find it really difficult to take movement shots due to the delay between pressing the shutter release and the camera actually taking the shot.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Cool photo but where's the DRINK?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Paul.









The watch didn't move at all, only the water. The watch was suspended in a glass and I let the tap run water into it.

I couldn't use flash becase of reflection so the shutter speed is a bit long.

I waited until the watch was almost submerged and pressed the release...... shutter and focusing lag, as always.
















Got it half submerged in the end.









I don't like water near cameras, shan't do much of these.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Adrian,

It's going down my throat as we speak.
















I might take a picture.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Phew.







For a moment I belived you dripped the watch in beer.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cool pic Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Alex.









I was messing about again.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Messing is good


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Stan. The water looks very murky, I hope you have a water filter.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy,

I've got used to water like this with Severn Trent.
















I'll adjust the white balance next time.


----------

